# 

## groniu

Witam 
Co lepsze czy silikat, ceramika czy beton komorkowy?
Z czego budowac uwzgledniajac oczywiscie koszty ktore kazdy chce miec jak najnizsze :smile: ))
Pozdrawiam

----------

Silikaty najtańsze i co najwdziwniejsze najlepsze.

----------


## bilbo

No właśnie też zaczynam się ku temu skłaniać.
Czy to prawda???

Robert

----------


## wasanna

My byliśmy już prawie zdecydowani na silikaty, ale dziadek odradza bo to zimne i mokre, jakoś nie bardzo mu wierzę ale może coś w tym jest

----------

Przepraszam chodzi o dziadka do orzechów? Czyj ten dziadek jest? A może tuchodzi o jakieś slangowe określenie architekta/konstruktora/kierownika budowy? 

Sprawa dziadka przyznam bardzo mnie zainteresowała. Szczególnie poglądy na temat mokrości i zimności. Czyżby dziadek chciał budowac bez docieplania - ścianę jednowarstwową?

----------


## bilbo

Nasz 'wiekowy' kierownik też mówi, że w domach z silikatów to wilgoć i zimno. I to mnie akurat zniechęca do kontunuowania współpracy z tym panem. Dawniej bowiem nie ocieplało się ścian budowanych z jakichkolwiek materiałow. Po prostu się nie ocieplało. I w takich czasach sciany z silikatów były bez sensu na dom. Ale czasy się zmieniły i warto wiedzieć, jak się sprawuje ocieplona ściana z silikatu, a nie powtarzać wiekowe historie.

Robert

----------


## awt

Też słyszałem opinie od ludzi, że te "białe pustaki" to niedobre na dom   :big grin: . Zamierzam zbudować w pierwszym etapie dom o powierzchnii około 100m2, 8 x13m. Ściany silka M18 na klej (bo sobie sam zrobię gipsówkę a nie będę patrzał zdenerwowany na tynkarzy). Ocieplenie Wełna na ruszcie 30 cm  + oblicówka (siding lub deski). Na podłogę dam 20 cm styropianu FS20 lub FS30 + 15 cm wylewki (Takie odwrócone warstwy ale też poprawne). Strop drewniany - 40 cm wełny. Rekuperacja + GWC (rurowe - wlot w studni 5 m). Straty ciepła w takim domu oceniam na 2kW przy różnicy temperatur 40 stopni. 
Duuzy koszt ociplenia i tak będzie tańszy niż inwestycja w CO gazowe czy węglowe. 
Dzięki dużej akumulacji ścian w silikatach otzrzymam stabilną temperaturę i w sumie akumulacyjny dom (ściany + podłoga).
Pozdr
Adam

----------


## wasanna

Dzięki za argumenty do rozmowy z dziadkiem, który, uściślam jest rodzonym dziadkiem mojego małżonka  :big grin:

----------


## pattaya

Byłem zwolennikiem BK,ale teraz skłaniam się ku silikatom.Tylko,że to chyba będzie droga sprawa,bo żeby to miało sens trzeba ocieplić wełną.Czy ktoś wie coś na temat niedrogich ale dobrych silikatów(tańszych np od Silki)?

----------

W moich okolicach najtańsza jest Silka  :Smile:  Tu decydują koszty transportu - szukaj najbliższego Ci producenta.

----------


## BiK

Adam
pisałeś że stawiasz dom z silki 18. Nie sądzisz że za cienka? Mój architekt odradzał ją, sugerując że 24 będzie lepsza.
pzdr
Krzyś

----------


## bilbo

A dlaczego silikaty trzeba ocieplać wełną, żeby to sens miało???

 Nie można zrobić *dwu*-warstwowej ściany z silikatu ocieplonego styropaienm ?

----------

> Adam
> pisałeś że stawiasz dom z silki 18. Nie sądzisz że za cienka? Mój architekt odradzał ją, sugerując że 24 będzie lepsza.
> pzdr
> Krzyś


Eee bez przesady - ja się zastanawiam nad piętnastką...

----------


## awt

Jeśli chcesz budować budynek wielopiętrowy to M24 jest lepsza, dla budynku jednorodzinnego M18 ma wystarczającą wytrzymałość.  M18 jest tańszy i lżejszy, czyli mniej kosztuje, szybciej się muruje, no chyba, że zależy Ci na b.dużej bezwładności cieplnej muru, bo własności izolacyjności termicznej M24 i M18 są podobne i nie powinny być uwzględniane przy ocenie przydatnosci materiałów.

Wełnę stosuje się aby nie pogarszać właściwości silikatów w zakresie przepływu pary wodnej. Chociaż zastosowanie styropainu też wielkim błędem nie jest, na stronie silikatów z Łasku (teodory), ten sposób podaje się jako dobry dla ściany dwuwarstwowej.
Gdybym robił ścianę w technologii lekko-mokrej to pewnie z uwagi na duży koszt wełny do ocieplania tą metodą wybrałbym styropian, ale przy metodzie lekkiej suchej cena wełny jest zblizona do styropianu i wełną lepiej się wypełnia wszelkie szczelinki.
Pozdr.
Adam

----------


## pattaya

Prawdę mówi.Awt oczywiście.

----------


## brachol

a zna ktos moze producenta silikatow z Poznania lub okolic? w Lezajsku jest firma ktora robi z silikatow duze bloczki o dlugosic 50 cm i cena za metr wychodzi wtedy 34 zl za material przy grubosci sciany 25 cm ale do lezajska z Poznania daleko a material ciezki wiec szukam czegos blizej

----------


## SIWY DTP

> Silikaty najtańsze i co najwdziwniejsze najlepsze.


Najtańsze. Beton komórkowy ze Śniadowa jest chyba tańszy. Przynajmniejj jak porównywałem go z Silikatami z Ostrołeki. No i bloczki są wieksze wiec szybciej sie stawia.

----------

> Napisał Anonymous
> 
> Silikaty najtańsze i co najwdziwniejsze najlepsze.
> 
> 
> Najtańsze. Beton komórkowy ze Śniadowa jest chyba tańszy. Przynajmniejj jak porównywałem go z Silikatami z Ostrołeki. No i bloczki są wieksze wiec szybciej sie stawia.


Jesli porównujesz ściany o tej samej grubości to może i tak, ale silikaty jako znacznie wytrzymalszy materiał można dać na ścianę cieńszą i wtedy wyjdzie dużo taniej... np 18cm silikaty zamiasy 36cm beton komórkowy - do tego dochodzi jeszcze parę dodatkowych metrów przestrzeni w domu!

----------


## W-waBiker

Ja też jestem zdania, że silikaty to niezbyt dobry materiał na dom bo są zimne i chłoną wilgoć a poza tym są strasznie ciężkie!Moim zdaniem zdecydowanie BK bo jest ciepły i przede wszystkim ZDROOOWYY!! i w domkach z BK jest miły i przytulny mikroklimat: w zime ciepło a w upalne lato miły chłodek (prawie jak w klilmatyzowanym pomieszczeniu)- moi rodzice mają domek z BK i ja też z tego wybudowałem swój bo BK jest najleprzy   :big grin:  więc budujcie z niego bo ja go wybrałem więc musi być najleprzy!!!  :cool:

----------


## pattaya

W-waBiker czyś ty oszalał?Silikaty chłoną wodę a BK nie?BK jest jak gąbka przy silikatach.A że ciężkie?Owszem ,ale jak odporne mechanicznie.W BK dziecko wydłubie dziurę plastikową łopatką a silikatów nie sforsujesz z młotem w garści.Reszta twoich zarzutów też jest dziwna.Wiadomo powszechnie,że silikaty z racji dużej ilości wapna są chyba jedynym grzybo-,porosto- i pleśnioodporym materiałem.Mają też najniższą promieniotwórczość.Zimne?Tak,są zimne,ale zbuduj sobie dom z BK o grubości 18cm.Też będzie zimny i rozpadnie się po 2 dniach.

----------


## W-waBiker

Szczerze mówiąc jeżeli chodziło o wybór materiału na swój dom to silikatu wogóle nie brałem pod uwagę, a wachałem się pomiędzy BK i ceramiką a konkretnie Porothermem i wybrałem BK z czego się teraz ciesze, a tak na marginesie u nas na Białołęce tylko z tego się buduje tzn z Porothermu lub (żadziej) z BK, czasem z cegły albo jako warstwa elewacyjna klinkier (jak kogoś stać) a nikt u nas nie buduje z silikatu...

----------


## pattaya

Widzę,że dyskusja z tobą jest bezcelowa.Nic nie wiesz o silikatach.BK ma tylko dwie zalety:jest ciepły(ale przy grubej ścianie) i szybko się z niego buduje.Pomijam koszty bo to sprawa bardzo indywidualna.Natomiast cała reszta zalet to cechy silikatów.Zapomniałem też napisać o bardzo dobrej izolacji akustycznej silikatów i najgorszej chyba BK.No,ale skoro u was w Białołęce wszyscy uprawiają BK lub porotherm to pewnie wstyd postawić chałupę z czegoś innego.Sąsiedzi wyśmieją.Poszerzajcie horyzonty towarzysze!

----------


## MarcinF

Ja wybrałem silikaty bo są tanie, będę miał cieńszą ścianę, a ś działowe nie są tak akustyczne jak z BK. Moi fachowcy nie biorą więcej kasy za to, że sil jest ciężki i jekt ok  :big grin:  
A mój dziadek to już nie może spać jak pomyśli o budowie.  :big grin:   :big grin:  
Powodzenia.

----------


## Joasia

Byliśmy zdecydowani na silkę, ale odwiódł nas od tego miły pan z salonu Muratora (jeszcze przed przeprowadzka a Al. Wyzwolenia), który powiedział, że silka jest tak gładka, że nie trzyma się jej tradycyjny tynk - a te specjalne, które się trzymają, są dużo droższe - więc w sumie to te ściany wcale nie są tańsze od innych. Budujemy z maxów.
Pzdr. Joasia.

----------


## rafalg

Witam,
Też się zdecydowałem na silikaty poznając wszystkie jego wady,a mianowicie:
1. Muszą być żeczywiści ocieplone (chuba najlepiej wełną mineralną). Wowczas nie będzie wigotno i zimno, jak to pisali moi niektórzy przedmówcy   :big grin:  

2. Sa ciężkie, ale tak jak wcześniej, można się dogadać z murarzami aby nie kasowali "za ciężar"   :big grin:  

3. To nie prawda że tynk się nie trzyma. Ja się pytałem wielu fachowców i wszyscy twierdzą jednoznacznie ze takich problemów być nie powinno.

4. Grzyb - należy zapewnić dobra cyrkulację powietrza w domu, ale to dotyczy wsystkich materiałów budowlanych

I to wszystko co do wad, a korzyści:

1. Przede wszystkim swoisty mikroklimat, którego nie zapewnią żadne inne materiały.

2. Cena - tutaj również polecam polskie wyroby, nie tylko silkę,

3. Są ciche -nie przenoszą hałasu z zewnątrz.

Jest też wiele innych pozytywów, ale tutaj chyba trzeba się skupić na potencjalnych zagrożeniach. Polecam równiez dodatek specjalny muratora, gdzie opisane są szczególowo wszystkie typy materiałow na ściany, ajk i fundamenty i pokrycia dachowe.

----------


## wlowik

> ... u nas na Białołęce tylko z tego się buduje tzn z Porothermu lub (żadziej) z BK, czasem z cegły albo jako warstwa elewacyjna klinkier (jak kogoś stać) a nikt u nas nie buduje z silikatu...


....   :ohmy:  Co Ty powiesz ?! To u was jak u Eskimosów, oni też tylko ze śniegu i lodu...
....  A ja nie z Białołęki, i buduję z silikatów. Klejonych. Do tego styropian i tynk akrylowy.

----------


## rafalg

Wlowik - ocieplasz ściany steropianem ze względu na cenę? Słyszałem że wełna jest najlepsza w zestawiniu z silikatami.

----------


## rafalg

Wlowik - jakie silikaty stosujesz? "Krajowe" czy "zagraniczne" ? Masz już jakieś doświadczenia w tej materii. Zbieram wszystkie info o tym matriale, szczególnie zagrożenia, ponieważ już się zdecydowałem na silikaty.

----------


## wlowik

*Rafalg* - silikat krajowy, z Ostrołęki (blok FMD 250x180x220).
Styropianu używam ze względu na trwałość, odporność i izolacyjność (nie przepuszcza powietrza i pary wodnej, nie gnije, nie pleśnieje, bardzo dobrze izoluje) oraz cenę...  Za dużo by pisać dlaczego uważam, że styropian jest do tego lepszy, ale tak uważam.

----------


## wlowik

Aha, nie napisałem, że łatwo się "tłuką", są ciężkie, ranią dłonie krawędziami, i w dodatku partia zrobionych pół roku później jest o 5mm niższa... A sprzedają na palety (80szt.)...
Mimo wszystko, to dobry materiał na "dobre" ściany.

----------


## rafalg

Wlowik - jak z lokalizacją producentów. Brałeś to pod uwagę. Jak czytałem transport trocę kosztuje. Producent dostarczał CI bezpośrenio materiał czy brałeś z jakiegoś skladu. Jak to jest ?

----------


## wlowik

.... Co do producentów, to zielonego pojęcia nie mam, kiedy dowiadywałem się w hurtowni PSB, to mowa była o Silce z Iławy. Hurtownia oferowała transport i rozładunek na miejscu w cenie materiału, wyliczenie zapotrzebowania, przyjęcie nie wykorzystanych bloczków, dostarczenie zaprawy klejącej. 
Ale ostatecznie wyszło tak, że materiały załatwiał wykonawca i pewnie taniej było w Ostrołęce (nie pytałem go, nie mój biznes - ma być dobrze). PSB oferowało Silkę "18" po 2,64/szt. brutto, a "24" po 3,50/szt. brutto.(08.2003). Zamówić trzeba było z tydzień wcześniej, jak gotówką to z upustem + dodatkowy rabat za kartę PSB (min.5%)

----------


## rafalg

Wlowik - Dzięki za info. Będę musiał się rozeznać w skladach co oferują w zakresie silikatów i porównam to z oferta bezpośrednio u dstawczy. Jestem ciekaw co z tego wyjdzie   :smile:

----------


## vardo

.

----------


## wlowik

> Ja stawiam z keramzytu,jest super.


.... Raczej z keramzytobetonu, nie? To szczegół. Fakt, że dobry materiał, lekki, odporny na wszelkie warunki i termoizolacyjny. Taka namiastka szklanych domów Żeromskiego (zeszklona glinka zespolona betonem). Ciekaw jestem, czy taki bloczek tonie, czy pływa w wodzie?

----------


## vardo



----------


## vardo



----------


## pete

Forum przeglądałem od dawna i uważam , ze jest b. ciekawe.
Zarejestrowałem się dopiero dzisiaj. Buduję dom z silikatów i onecnie jestem na etapie prac wewnętrznych wykończeniowych - bo wykończają cłowieka finansowo   :Lol:  
Uważam ,że silikaty maja bardzo dużo zalet a niewiele wad. Ja budowałem z Silikatów- Białystok na cienką spoinę , gr. 24 z dociepleniem rockwoolem 12 cm, efekt jest co najmniej satysfakcjonujący.
Co prawda ostateczny koszt zarówno ściany 1-warstwowej ( b.k, poroterm, keramzytobeton), dwuwarstwowej jak i 3warstwowej jest zbliżony , to zdecydowałem się na silikaty ze względu na ich właściwości przepuszczalności pary wodnej, tłumienia dźwięków, mikroklimat, najniższego promieniowania naturalnego. Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów.

----------


## rafalg

Pete - Jak było u Ciebie z transportem. Budujesz gdzies w okolicy producenta czy tez nie ? Jezeli nie to jaki był koszt za transport. Ile średnio da się utargować z producentem na materiale ?

----------


## pete

Buduje 60 km od producenta silikatow. Transport byl za darmo. Sredni upsust na materialy to ok. 12+15% . Na transport kolejnych partii trzeba sie bzlo umawiac ok. 2+3 dni wczesniej.
pozdro

----------


## rafalg

Pete - dzięki za info. Możesz mi jeszcze nakreślić, jakiej wielkości dom budujesz i ile na to poszło cegły ?

ALL - A gdzie Wy zakupowaliście silikaty, na jakich warunkach i jak byłóo z transportem. Interesują mnie przede wszystkim przypadki odległe (po. 200km)   :Confused:

----------


## pete

Za bloczki fundamentowe, silikaty, dachówkę Braasa i zaprawę klejową zapłaciłem na koniec 2001 r. 21 tys. pln. Buduję dom 195 m2 pow. całkowitej, ok. 160 m2 uzytkowej.
pozdro

----------


## rafalg

Pete - ile do tego kosztowała robocizna ?

----------


## pete

> Pete - ile do tego kosztowała robocizna ?


Budowa ścian stanu surowego 18 tys ( z fakturą) + 8.5 tys. dach razem z obróbkami.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Artur_071

Witam wszystkich
Sylikaty są ciężkie i co z tego, na głowie ich się nie trzyma  :smile: 
Dają miły mikroklimat pomieszczenia.
Jak nasiąkną wodą to wyschną i nic im nie bedzie, a z BK to chyba może byc róznie.  :sad:  
Majstrom nie robiło róznicy czy murowali z cegły szczelinówki Uni25 czy z silikatu 25, woleli silikat bo im szybko szło, a że ciężki   :Confused:  , silne chłopy z tych majstrów, nie było to ważne.

----------


## Stan33

silka znana jest juz od bardzo wielu lat, w Polsce również,
proszę popytac jak wygladają  dzisiaj i jak się do tej pory mieszkało tym co budowali 30 - 40 lat temu,
rozmawiałem z takimi ludźmi (kiedyś nazywano to białą cegłą lub cegłą piaskową), poza niewątpliwymi zaletami takimi jak wytrzymałość, bardzo dobry efekt akumulacji i izolacyjność akustyczna to główną wadą jest kiepska izolacyjność termiczna, tylko że kiedyś ogrzewanie było tanie
poza tym mity o promieniotwórczości innych materiałów są mocno przesadzone, okazuje się że na codzień narażeni jesteśmy na różne typy promieniowania z zupełnie innych źródeł (opinia profesorów wydziału fizyki politechniki), przy tym poziom promieniowania wynikający  z zastosowanego mateiału budowlanego jest pomijalnie nieistotny (jeśli jest zgodny z normą)
osobiście wymysliłem coś aby wilk był syty i owca też, architekt aktualnie adoptuje projekt gotowy a przy okazji zmienia materiał, 
ściany zewnętrzne mają być z BK + termoizolacja a ściany wewnętrzne z silki, trochę był tym zaskoczony ale powiedział, że to ciekawy mix a poza tym z punktu widzenia architektonicznego możliwy i wcale nia tak bardzo kłopotliwy w wykonaniu
jak już będę miał projekt (za tydzien) to pochwalę się co z tego wyszło
pozdrawiam

----------


## rafalg

Stan33 - masz racje co do izolacyjności silikatów i wiem też, że kiedys (30, 40 lat temu) nie ocieplano i izolowano tych materiałów jak teraz. Dlatego pojawiał się grzyb, wilgoć, duże straty ciepła. przy obecnych technologiach takie problemy występują już w dużo mniejszym zakresie (uogólniam oczywiście).

----------


## rafalg

Pete - jakie bloczki fundamentowe wybrałeś ?

----------


## Artur_071

> Ściany silka M18 na klej . Ocieplenie Wełna na ruszcie 30 cm  + oblicówka (siding lub deski). 
> Adam


Jak zamierzasz zamocować ocieplenie grubości 30cm, czy wełna pod swoim ciężarem, po jakimś czasie, nie opadnie, tak jak np. kołdra.
Chyba, że ten ruszt bardzo gęsty ??? dopisz szczegóły.

----------


## mumu

czy macie namiary na dostawce silki w rejonie Poznania wzgl. Wielkopolski?

pozdrawiam  :Lol:

----------


## rafalg

mumu - Proponuję Ci zrobić tak: Zadzwoń do każdego z producentów Silki i zapytaj się, czy mają przedstawicielstwa lunb składy w twojej okolicy. Jak tak zrobiłem i przedstawiciele z Silikaty Ostrołęka sami się do mnie zgosili (a mieszkam w Trójmieście)

----------


## statek

Proponuję doświadzenie:
Do dużej miski z niewielką ilością wody pustak MAX i cegła silikatowa.
MAX podciągnie wodę 3 cm, silikat nasiąknie na maxa.
Może to nie ma dużego znaczenia w praktyce w dzisiejszych technologiach. Ale mnie to zniechęciło do silikatów. Najlepiej zapytać doświadczonego inżyniera z czego by sobie wybudował dom. Podejrzewam że z MAXA.

----------


## Mylus

> Proponuję doświadzenie:
> Do dużej miski z niewielką ilością wody pustak MAX i cegła silikatowa.
> MAX podciągnie wodę 3 cm, silikat nasiąknie na maxa.
> Może to nie ma dużego znaczenia w praktyce w dzisiejszych technologiach. Ale mnie to zniechęciło do silikatów. Najlepiej zapytać doświadczonego inżyniera z czego by sobie wybudował dom. Podejrzewam że z MAXA.


Statek zrób takie doświadczenie a później pisz. Jedno co może ciebie tłumaczy to to, że współpracujesz z producentem MAX-ów  :wink: . Mam nadzieję, że nie jesteś studentem na kierunku budownictwo. Jeżeli tak to współczuje twoim przyszłym zleceniodawcom.

----------


## statek

Z producentami nie współpracuję. Doświadczenie robiłem. A z tym budownictwem trafiłeś.
 :Roll:  Każdy ma swoje zdanie.

----------


## Mylus

> Z producentami nie współpracuję. Doświadczenie robiłem. A z tym budownictwem trafiłeś.
>  Każdy ma swoje zdanie.


A co się stało z silką jak już wyparowała woda?? i co się stało z max-em jak wyparowała woda?? Jest jakaś różnica??

----------


## statek

Wyschły i poczekały na następną grupę studentów  :big grin: 
Zbiorę dane i postaram się zamieścić zupełnie obiektywną wypowiedź.

----------


## rafalg

Podobne porównanie z nasiąkliwością cegieł było robione dla silki i dla .... (nie pamietam, jaka to była cegła), w każdym bądź razie taka, aby silka dobrze wypadła. Przez noc cegły moczyły się w beczce. Silka nie przybrała na wadze prawie wogóle (znikoma ilość wsiąkniętej wody), druga cegła zwiększyła swój ciężar o ok 3 kg (tyle wody wchłonęła)
*Wniosek*: RObi się takie porównania, jaki się chce zrobić marketing.
Ja i tak buduję z silikatów.

----------


## tomeksz

Dużą zaletą silki są gładkie ściany. Nie schodzi wtedy tyle tynku wewnątrz. U mnie właśnie tynkują pomieszczenia i razem z sufitami (poza pomieszczeniami z sufitem z g-k) wydzie mi jakieś 80 worków Knauff Goldband (po 30 kg) na dom 150m2. Fachowcy chwalą podłoże, ściany szybko schną.

----------


## leo668

Jeszcze nie zacząłem się budować ale na pewno domek zbudujemy z Silki M18 + 12 cm wełny. Przeanalizowaliśmy zalety i wady wielu materiałów ale najkorzystniej wypadły silikaty.

----------


## rafalg

leo668 - zastanwó się nad grubością ścian. oczywiśnie gr 18 cm jest wystarczająca dla ściań konstrukcyjnych, ale może nie być wystarczająca dla podparcia stropu - zależy jaki strop będziesz chciał mieć. Jeżeli Terriva, wówczas 18-stka może być za wąską. Ja też chciałem budowac z 18stki, ale konstruktor polecił mi 24cm właśnie ze względu na strop.

----------


## Rethman

Przed przystąpieniem do budowy zrobiliśmy rundki po okolicznych hurtowniach i składach. 1-y zamysł : Ytong . W wakacje poszedł rumor o Vaciku   :Evil:  Ceny rosły , pomimo suszy i upałów. 2-gi pomysł ( finansowy na +) BK z Ostrołęki . Jak ruszylismy z budową , fabryka W Osrołęce podniosła ceny   :Evil:  Podejście 3-cie ! BK z W-wy ( też podnieśli ceny, ale były do przełknięcia). Chcieliśmy na klej - po lekturze Muratora i innnych fachowych pism - z nowoczesnym podejściem nie trafiliśmy i nie wyprzedziliśmy nowatorstwem ekipy budowlanej...  :sad:  Budowlancom już nie chce się chcieć myśleć , a co nawet wdrażać nowinki... Może mają za dużo betonu ( w głowie) ?

----------


## Gierga

Silikaty ...tylko i wyłącznie + styropian...a może i wełna  :wink:

----------


## lusia wolska

:Wink2:  witam wszystkich i dziękuję za info nt silikatów.zamierzamy budować z nich bo są mniej łamliwe i twardsze,a bk nasąka smrodami

----------


## Krystian

*S I L I K A T Y...*  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue: 
+ KLINKIER NA ELEWACJĘ...  :Wink2:

----------


## a&z

Dziwna ta wasza dyskusja. Wynika z niej, że zalety ma tylko silka albo ceramika albo BK. W rzeczywistości gdyby tak było na rynku ostałby się jeden rodzaj materiału a resztę by wymiotło - a tak nie jest - co potwierdza nawet sondaż na forum - http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11680. Wielokrotnie na tym forum padało, że wszystko zależy od zachowania odpowiedniej technologii do odpowiedniego materiału. W efekcie okaże się , że te same zalety będzie miał każdy z materiałów, a jeśli w którymś względzie jego charakterystyka odbiega od pozostałych to można to zniwelować tynkiem, ociepleniem , izolacją itp itd ......  Krótko - lubcie sobie własny wybór , tylko proszę nie róbcie z pozostałych frajerów , którzy się dali wpuścić w maliny przez drapieżny marketing konkurencji. Żeby nie podgrzewać atmosfery nie napiszę z czego sam się buduję.

----------


## mialek

> a zna ktos moze producenta silikatow z Poznania lub okolic? w Lezajsku jest firma ktora robi z silikatow duze bloczki o dlugosic 50 cm i cena za metr wychodzi wtedy 34 zl za material przy grubosci sciany 25 cm ale do lezajska z Poznania daleko a material ciezki wiec szukam czegos blizej


Stare Kurowo - na zachód od Poznania ( Koło Gorzowa Wielkopolsiego- jak nazwa wskazuje - stolicy woj. lubuskiego   :big grin:   )
I Żabinkowo czy jakoś tak - na południe od Poznania

----------


## tomek123

Żabinko gmina Mosina jakieś 30 km od centrum Poznania. produkują tam całkiem porządną Silkę.
pozdrawiam Tomek123

Ja buduję domek z BK Solec Kujawski

----------


## tom17

> Dziwna ta wasza dyskusja. Wynika z niej, że zalety ma tylko silka albo ceramika albo BK. W rzeczywistości gdyby tak było na rynku ostałby się jeden rodzaj materiału a resztę by wymiotło - a tak nie jest - co potwierdza nawet sondaż na forum - http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11680. Wielokrotnie na tym forum padało, że wszystko zależy od zachowania odpowiedniej technologii do odpowiedniego materiału. W efekcie okaże się , że te same zalety będzie miał każdy z materiałów, a jeśli w którymś względzie jego charakterystyka odbiega od pozostałych to można to zniwelować tynkiem, ociepleniem , izolacją itp itd ......  Krótko - lubcie sobie własny wybór , tylko proszę nie róbcie z pozostałych frajerów , którzy się dali wpuścić w maliny przez drapieżny marketing konkurencji. Żeby nie podgrzewać atmosfery nie napiszę z czego sam się buduję.



nic dodać nic ująć
a&z gratuluje trafnego komentarza

----------


## Wakmen

Oj widzę tutaj dużo "silikatowców". Ja się do nich dołączam. 
Silka z Iławy.

----------


## Singer

Nie ma nic za darmo. Najlepsze jest drewno bo najzdrowsze. Oczywiscie wybieram ceramike, sam mam dom z Porothermu Wienerbergera, dopiero co wybudowalem. Mieszkam w domu z tzw. siporexu, nie bylo problemow z instalacjami wewnetrznymi ale mikroklimat pozostawia wiele do zyczenia.

Zawsze mozna tlumaczyc, ze silikaty sa najlepsze jesli nie stac Cie na ceramike.

----------


## zofija

> Mieszkam w domu z tzw. siporexu, nie bylo problemow z instalacjami wewnetrznymi ale mikroklimat pozostawia wiele do zyczenia.


Czy możesz powiedzić coś więcej na temat tego mikroklimatu?

----------


## Bio

Ceramika  :smile:

----------


## Marek30022

W projekcie był Porotherm 25 + 12cm wełny. Myślałem też o ścianie jednowarstwowej Porotherm 44. Ostatecznie będzie MAX 28,8 + 12 cm wełny.

----------


## Agnieszka1

Ja tez silka - szybko, tanio, prosciutko, praktycznie bez tynkow wewnetrznych  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Wojtek62

Murator nr 1/03 porównanie kosztów wykonania ścian we wszelakich technologiach i rodzajach
każdy buduje, z tego na go przede wszystkim stać
ja postawiłem z c PTH

----------


## filip1

> Ja tez silka - szybko, tanio, prosciutko, praktycznie bez tynkow wewnetrznych


 JA TEŻ SIĘ ZDECYDOWAŁEM. JAKĄ GRUBOŚĆ SILIKI WYBRAŁAŚ I CZYM OCIEPLASZ, BO MI PROPONUJĄ TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE WEŁNĘ. A NAJTAŃSZĄ JAKĄ ZNALAZŁEM TO WEBER 12  31ZŁ MKW

----------


## RYDZU

U mnie w Częstochowie też z budowaniem z silikatów mizernie.
Ale my przełamujemy lody   :big grin:   i budujemy z silikatów Ludynia.
Budowa ruszyła tydzień temu. Ściana 3w - a ocieplamy styropianem.

pozdrawiam silikatowców

----------


## Kedrap3

Najbardziej problematyczne jest chyba to, że o plusach i minusach nowych materiałów budowlanych najczęściej wypowiadamy się z punktu widzenia teoretyka. Większość wpisów jest, jak rozumiem od osób które stoją przed wyborem jaki materiał wybrać na ściany lub osób które wybrały i budują ale jeszcze nie miały okazji tak naprawdę pomieszkać. Może na forum są osoby które już od kilku (kilkunastu?) lat mieszkają w domach z silitakatów, z porothermu, czy z BK i powiedzą, jakie są ich *prawdziwe doświadczenia* po wielu latach użytkowania? Szczególnie interesują mnie cechy niby wyróżniające dany materiał, jak np. dla slikatów idealny mikroklimat, czy to prawda czy tylko chwyt reklamowy?

----------


## Wojtek62

kedrap,
na forum jest juz kilka razy poruszany ten wątek i wypowiedzi osób mieszkających w domach zbudowanych w różnych technologiach jest masa

----------


## kroyena

Chyba będzie Solbecik.

----------


## Kedrap3

> kedrap,
> na forum jest juz kilka razy poruszany ten wątek i wypowiedzi osób mieszkających w domach zbudowanych w różnych technologiach jest masa


Jakoś nie mogłem nic znaleźć, a istotne byłyby doświadczenia nie po pierwszym czy nawet drugim roku ale po kilku dobrych latach. Ale takie osoby chyba na forum Muratora już nie mają czego szukać, więc najbardziej ożywiona dyskusja toczy się pomiędzy teoretykami-inwestorami przed budową i fachowcami z branży, którzy często lubią lub nie lubią daną technologię ze względu na łatwość i znajomość budowania.

----------


## barbapis

O Porothermie może coś znajdziesz w wątku http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...469&highlight=
lub http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...771&highlight=
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Honorata

a macie coś za/przeciw tzw. szaremu betonowi komorkowemu, produkowanemu z dodatkiem popiołów lotnych?

wydaje się miec te same parametry co bialy jezlei chodzi o trwalosc, gestosc, ciepłochronnosc itd, a jedynie wieksze promieniowanie (rowne ceramice), no i jest tanszy!

----------


## Wojtek62

honorata,
przypomina bardzo dobrze znany materia budowlany z epoki socjalizmu

----------


## alison

Oj Singer milczałbyś lepiej zamiast gadać po próżnicy...  :Confused:  Burzuj się znalazł  :ohmy:  




> Zawsze mozna tlumaczyc, ze silikaty sa najlepsze jesli nie stac Cie na ceramike.

----------


## Honorata

Wojtek62 a w jakim sensie przypomina? Rozwiń myśl...
Wygląd (podobny do żużlobetonu), , parmetry, promieniuotwórczość?
Jezeli jest dopuszcony do sprzedazy i budowy domów, ma certyfikat zgodnosci, normy, dopuszczenia itd, to chyba nie jest to ten sam materiał z epoki realnego socjalizmu?
Ale jesli ten sam, to napisz prosze dlaczego?

----------


## Wojtek62

Honorata,
spoko- nie chciałem  Cie denerwować - napisałem bo przypomina mi to pustaki żuzloazbestowe produkowane swego czasu w Polsce, z których np mój brat ma wybudowany garaż
nie neguję właściwości i parametrów tego materiału ale wiem tez, że w tym kraju dopuszczenie do sprzedaży nie pociąga za soba jakiejkolwiek odpowiedzialności
 i tylko tyle
pozdr

----------


## Honorata

ja się absolutnie nie denerwuję, pytam, bo jestem w fazie decyzji z czego budować, i czekam na wszytskie opinie, za i przeciw, ale najlepiej poparte wiedza na temat wlasciwosci tego materiału, bo o wyglad nie dbam, przeciez bedzie ocieplenie i tynk

----------


## Marek Wardęcki

> Byłem zwolennikiem BK,ale teraz skłaniam się ku silikatom.Tylko,że to chyba będzie droga sprawa,bo żeby to miało sens trzeba ocieplić wełną.Czy ktoś wie coś na temat niedrogich ale dobrych silikatów(tańszych np od Silki)?


Zbudowałem z silikatów (wszyscy byli przeciw, ale się uparłem i nie żałuję   :big grin:  ). Polecam Silikaty Białystok. Jestem b. zadowolony - dobre wytłumienie, chłodno w gorące dni, nie ma problemów z wierceniem. Grubość ściany: 25cm (mówią, że wystarcza 18 cm). Do tego styropian 12 cm.   Moja rada: nie wybieraj największych rozmiarów cegieł - ja tak zrobiłem i na czterech murarzy tylko dwóch pracowało (pozostali nie mogli unieść...  :ohmy:  ).

----------


## kordo

Wybralismy Silkę. 
Jescze nie wiem, jek się sprawdza, bo budowa dopiero rusza.  :big grin:

----------


## tacim

Temat załozony 100 lat temu to możecie powiedzieć czy silikaty są ok czy nie????

----------


## Andrzej.K

Ja miałem podobny dylemat ale już wkońcu zdecydowałem
Sciany  zewnetrzne z BK bo zalerzy mi na jak największym oporze cieplnym tych ścian czyli ciepłe ściany. A ściany działowe i nośne wewnetrzne  z sylikatów poniewaz dobrze akumuluja ciepło   a  nie trudno się domyślić że ściana  nagrzana działowa odda ciepło tylko do domu.
Beton Komurkowy jest tańszy od ceramiki  i podobno jest zalecany na tereny powodziowe  właśnie dzięki swojej dużej nasiąkliwości. To jest jego wada i zaleta .chłonie wode i wtedy jego opur cieplny maleje. ale równiez łatwo ta wode oddaje. Jeżeli się myle to niech ktoś sprostóje

----------


## firewall

Proponuję sprawdzanie tekstu przed publikacją pod kątem ortografii.

----------


## aksamitka

u nas bedzie BK

----------


## m&ms

Witajcie 
Pozdrowienia na początku dla wszystkich użytkowników.
Piszemy nocną porą z WAŻNYM zapytaniem - czy ktoś może budował w okolicy Poznania, Śremu, Środy Wlkp. dom z silki. Rozpoczynamy budowę w tym roku i ciągle bijemy się z myślami o materiale. Chcielibyśmy poznać opinie kogoś kto wybudował i już użytkuje dom z silki. Jak się ona sprawdza w codziennej eksploatacji domu? 
Podajemy naszego maila [email protected] - będziemy wdzięczni za wszelkie uwagi i cenne rady w temacie silki ( na forum lub na maila)
Pozdrawiamy Marta i Mirek

----------


## Arturjn

> Witajcie 
> Pozdrowienia na początku dla wszystkich użytkowników.
> Piszemy nocną porą z WAŻNYM zapytaniem - czy ktoś może budował w okolicy Poznania, Śremu, Środy Wlkp. dom z silki. Rozpoczynamy budowę w tym roku i ciągle bijemy się z myślami o materiale. Chcielibyśmy poznać opinie kogoś kto wybudował i już użytkuje dom z silki. Jak się ona sprawdza w codziennej eksploatacji domu? 
> Podajemy naszego maila [email protected] - będziemy wdzięczni za wszelkie uwagi i cenne rady w temacie silki ( na forum lub na maila)
> Pozdrawiamy Marta i Mirek


U mnie dom wybudowany z silki n24. Powiem tak, materiał nasiąkliwy, widać po deszczach, ale szybko odparowuje, idzie i tak na to warstwa ocieplenia więc się nie przejmuje. Materiał bardzo twardy, nie da się wbić w niego gwoździa. Ściany są solidne. Minusem są wady przy produkcji. W niektórych kostkach znajdziemy kawałki gałązek i tam lubi taka kostka pęknąć, ale jest to bardzo mały problem, więc polecam. Im mniejsza grubość bloczka, tym więcej popękanych na palecie w czasie transportu lubią pęknąć. 
Generalnie silkę wybrałem bo nie zawiera żadnych szkodliwych domieszek. Wszyscy w moim rejonie budują z porothermu, moi znajomi również. Jakoś dziwnym trafem żona znajomego zachorowała na chłoniaka, nie wiem jaki to ma związek z wyborem materiału, ale wiem że w wypalanej glinie zwiększamy stężenie Radonu, Polonu oraz innych promieniotwórczych pierwiastków, więc to był główny powód wyboru Silki. Nie żałuję, ściany są gładkie i nie wejdzie na nie dużo zaprawy tynkarskiej, robiłem na cienką spoinę. Szukajcie ekipy z niwelatorem, ponieważ ustawić pierwszą warstwę jest bardzo trudno, jak robi się na cienkiej spoinie, nie wybacza to błędów.

----------


## paroofka

> Wszyscy w moim rejonie budują z porothermu, moi znajomi również. Jakoś dziwnym trafem żona znajomego zachorowała na chłoniaka, nie wiem jaki to ma związek z wyborem materiału, ale wiem że w wypalanej glinie zwiększamy stężenie Radonu, Polonu oraz innych promieniotwórczych pierwiastków, więc to był główny powód wyboru Silki.


Echh a widziałeś pan dane ITB na temat promieniotwórczości naturalnej materiałów budowlanych? Pustaki mają tylko o kilka % wyższą promieniotwórczość niż... powietrze w domu. A 80% promieniowania radonu i tak pochodzi z gleby. Nie wiem... czy silka w reklamach albo konsultanci ustnie przekazują te brednie o promietniotwórczości ceramiki i betonu? Porotherm ma promieniotwórczość naturalną na poziomie silikatów! Nie kumam jak można w ogóle wybierać materiał na ściany pod kątem tego parametru. A gdzie izolacyjność termiczna i akustyka?
'
Polecam lekturę:
http://www.przegladbudowlany.pl/2012...Zapotoczna.pdf

Co ciekawe z badań wyszło, że najwyższe stężenie radonu jest w domu drewnianym, gdzie materiał do budowy w ogóle nie zawiera radonu!

----------


## Arturjn

Bzdury piszesz kolego w tym Twoim artykule widać że ceramika wykazuje wyższą promieniotwórczość niż silka praktycznie dwukrotnie większą. Rzecz w tym że nie ma norm określających długotrwałe oddziaływanie promieniowania na organizm ludzki, gdyż jest to sprawa indywidualna. U jednego dawka, którą przyjmie spowoduje powstanie chłoniaka a u innego nie zrobi mu NIC!!! Ceramika musi mieć większą promieniotwórczość z racji technologii wytwarzania, to przecież glina. Możesz ignorować te dane, ale wiedz że codziennie wraz z pokarmem dostarczamy pierwiastki promieniotwórcze, które zastępują atomy węgla w organizmie np. cez z ryb. W oceanach jest pełno odpadów radioaktywnych, które były tam wrzucane w latach 70tych i jak sobie dodasz to i Twoją pozorną nieszkodliwość odnotujesz wzrost zachorowań na raka.

----------


## endodontist

fajnie sobie poczytałem o silikatach, super że tak dbacie o zdrowie, jestem pewien że trzymacie się zdrowej diety i macie dużo ruchu w życiu, dlatego skupiacie się już teraz tylko na promieniotwórczości ścian.
Mam nadzieję, że nie latacie samolotami i nie leżycie na plaży nad Bałtykiem, tam promieniowanie bywa zabójcze.
...a i że zęby myjecie często i macie zdrowe, bo dentyści też lubią usmażyć człowieka badaniami rvg...

Najdłużej w Europie ludzie żyją m.in. w Finlandii... tak przy okazji tam jest też jedno z wyższych wartości promieniowania tła...
zgłupieć można, prawda...

a tak serio BK nie biorę pod uwagę, kruche to badziewie, a ja chce solidną chałupę...

CO WYBRAĆ???

ceramika [porotherm zwykły, bez wełny] / porotherm z wełną / silikaty

ocieplenie STYROPIAN 30cm

CO WYBRAĆ???

jakie zalety ma ceramika nad silikatami?
zalety silikatów znam  :big grin:

----------


## Tados

> fajnie sobie poczytałem o silikatach, super że tak dbacie o zdrowie, jestem pewien że trzymacie się zdrowej diety i macie dużo ruchu w życiu, dlatego skupiacie się już teraz tylko na promieniotwórczości ścian.
> Mam nadzieję, że nie latacie samolotami i nie leżycie na plaży nad Bałtykiem, tam promieniowanie bywa zabójcze.
> ...a i że zęby myjecie często i macie zdrowe, bo dentyści też lubią usmażyć człowieka badaniami rvg...
> 
> Najdłużej w Europie ludzie żyją m.in. w Finlandii... tak przy okazji tam jest też jedno z wyższych wartości promieniowania tła...
> zgłupieć można, prawda...
> 
> a tak serio BK nie biorę pod uwagę, kruche to badziewie, a ja chce solidną chałupę...
> 
> ...


Witam, tak sobie czytam co piszecie i z moich ostatnich poszukiwań idealnego materiału na budowę domu pomineliście jeden istotny materiał jakim są bloczki betonowe inaczej zwane pustakami betonowymi, mają wage poruwnywalna do silki są mniej kruche o troche gorszych właściwoścciach izolacyjnych ale lepszych akustycznych, w sumie i tak teraz robi sie przeważnie sciany 3-warstowe.

Zastanawiam sie co o tym myślicie na razie znalazłem jednego producenta firme TAB, ale są z warszawy macie może jakiś innych producentów bliżej ślaska??

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Beton jest " ciepły inaczej "....  Pustaki betonowe to dobry materiał na obory.....

----------

